# Dr. Weil on Geek Health Issues



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 28, 2010)

Some good stuff. imo.

http://kevinrose.com/post/354908516/drweil


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow what a great interview. There was so much info I have to watch it again..thanks for posting it.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 30, 2010)

I adore Dr. Weil. Whenever I have a nutritional question, I consult him. He's gifted, compassionate, and seems to have a very comforting way about him. He's what ALL doctors should be.


----------

